# DARCY WON! The worlds cutest famous chihuahua.



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I feel like such a proud mama! My baby Darcy won, I'm so happy







and thankyou so much to anyone that voted, check out the page









http://www.famouschihuahua.com

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Famous-Chihuahua/7464602476?sk=wall


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay! Omg way to go Darcy!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yay! Omg way to go Darcy!


I was so happy when I got the email saying she won, bless her


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay !!! i'm so happy for you that Darcy won !!!  Congrats !!! do you know what prizes you won ?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> yay !!! i'm so happy for you that Darcy won !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aw thanks me too, I've over the moon with my baby Darc. The prize is a customised gift box. I'm not sure exactly what it will be yet though but I will post a photo when I receive it


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

OMG! That's awesome! So glad I took the time to vote!

Now, that is something to be proud of!!!!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yay! She was the cutest one!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> OMG! That's awesome! So glad I took the time to vote!
> 
> Now, that is something to be proud of!!!!!


Thankyou so much for voting  I'm a proud chi mama!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Yay! She was the cutest one!


Aww Darcy says thank you so much!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Congrats to both of you


Thankyou very much!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's brilliant! She deserved to win.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> That's brilliant! She deserved to win.


Thankyou so much


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Darcy, you adorable little thingy. No wonder she won....look at that face! Congrats!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

PearlyQ said:


> Darcy, you adorable little thingy. No wonder she won....look at that face! Congrats!



hehe she is just adorable. has such a cute personality! when she wants a cuddle she will continuously jump up and down on her back legs on the same spot till you give her a cuddle bless her!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm a little late to this post, but I saw this on Facebook and was hoping and thought it was your Darcy listed and I gave a vote. Congrats and I hope you get lots a great goodies for her.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> I'm a little late to this post, but I saw this on Facebook and was hoping and thought it was your Darcy listed and I gave a vote. Congrats and I hope you get lots a great goodies for her.


Aw thanks! Darcy is very proud of herself bless her  she did very well. I'm looking forward to receiving her gifts she will have to do a little fashion show!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Awww Congrats from Peanut and I! Darcy is precious! I know you are a proud mommy!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> Awww Congrats from Peanut and I! Darcy is precious! I know you are a proud mommy!


Aw thank you penut and mama she certainly is precious


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

:cheer::cheer: Congrats Darcy :cheer::cheer:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

motherdear said:


> Congrats Darcy


She says thank you  my gifts arrived today!


----------

